# Asda hyper tough wet/dry vac



## Brick Top (Mar 1, 2014)

Has anyone used one of these? They're in my local and for £38, also has a blower function which caught my eye for drying the car but can't see any reviews online at all. Tempted to take a gamble on it for the price but at the same time don't want to waste money on something useless. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Petey80 (Dec 13, 2012)

There was thread the other day on a wet/dry vac and this one was linked too - http://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb350vac-1300w-16ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/36516

It has good reviews and people on the forum also rated it.

Can't seem to find the thread.


----------



## Petey80 (Dec 13, 2012)

Found it - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=387309&highlight=titan+vac


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

got one of the hyper toughs from Asda for £19, not bad for the price and pretty powerfull


----------

